

Awesome UI - guidefreitas
http://awesome-ui.tumblr.com

======
masukomi
It's good for design inspiration, but frustrating to look at because I keep
going "ooh, what's that?" and there's no information about what you're looking
at or how to find out more.

~~~
guidefreitas
Yeah, I know that. But I started it with a few images that I had in my
computer, so there is no reference. But I will put the source/reference for
future images. Thanks

